# Padre Hauge:"Non dirò perchè è andato via ma nessun risentimento".



## admin (4 Ottobre 2021)

Il padre Hauge sull'addio del figlio al Milan:"Non posso dire le ragioni del trasferimento di Jens, ma guardate Leao, Brahim, Rebic e Saelemaekers, così talentuosi, chi se ne sarebbe dovuto andare? Nessun risentimento. La famiglia del Milan è stata assolutamente fantastica e di supporto, ecco perchè la amiamo ancora. Sempre Milan, i migliori auguri".


----------



## elpacoderoma (4 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il padre Hauge sull'addio del figlio al Milan:"Non posso dire le ragioni del trasferimento di Jens, ma guardate Leao, Brahim, Rebic e Saelemaekers, così talentuosi, chi se ne sarebbe dovuto andare? Nessun risentimento. La famiglia del Milan è stata assolutamente fantastica e di supporto, ecco perchè la amiamo ancora. Sempre Milan, i migliori auguri".


Castillejo doveva andarsene.
Hauge ha fatto gol pesantissimi senza i quali oggi non saremmo in Champions.


----------



## kipstar (4 Ottobre 2021)

a me pare chiaro perchè sia andato via : non ha convinto pioli ed era una plusvalenza sicura.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Ottobre 2021)

Facile, era l'unico tra lui e Castillejo ad avere offerte


----------



## Zenos (4 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il padre Hauge sull'addio del figlio al Milan:"Non posso dire le ragioni del trasferimento di Jens, ma guardate Leao, Brahim, Rebic e Saelemaekers, così talentuosi, chi se ne sarebbe dovuto andare? Nessun risentimento. La famiglia del Milan è stata assolutamente fantastica e di supporto, ecco perchè la amiamo ancora. Sempre Milan, i migliori auguri".


Tipo il saluto di Zizzo.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2021)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Castillejo doveva andarsene.
> Hauge ha fatto gol pesantissimi senza i quali oggi non saremmo in Champions.


Castillejo è un debito.

Hauge era un assegno da 12 milioni netti.


----------



## chicagousait (4 Ottobre 2021)

Avevo dimenticato la sua permanenza per i nostri colori


----------



## ARKANA (4 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il padre Hauge sull'addio del figlio al Milan:"Non posso dire le ragioni del trasferimento di Jens, ma guardate Leao, Brahim, Rebic e Saelemaekers, così talentuosi, chi se ne sarebbe dovuto andare? Nessun risentimento. La famiglia del Milan è stata assolutamente fantastica e di supporto, ecco perchè la amiamo ancora. Sempre Milan, i migliori auguri".


A me per pura e semplice curiosità sarebbe veramente piaciuto sapere il perchè, a maggior ragione se non ci sono stati screzi tra lui e pioli


----------



## enigmistic02 (4 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il padre Hauge sull'addio del figlio al Milan:"Non posso dire le ragioni del trasferimento di Jens, ma guardate Leao, Brahim, Rebic e Saelemaekers, così talentuosi, chi se ne sarebbe dovuto andare? Nessun risentimento. La famiglia del Milan è stata assolutamente fantastica e di supporto, ecco perchè la amiamo ancora. Sempre Milan, i migliori auguri".


Farò sempre il tifo per questo ragazzo e credo che tra qualche tempo lo rivedremo in una big.


----------



## Garrincha (4 Ottobre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> A me per pura e semplice curiosità sarebbe veramente piaciuto sapere il perchè, a maggior ragione se non ci sono stati screzi tra lui e pioli


Credo che tra le righe lo abbia detto, non c'era spazio per lui data la concorrenza se non scampoli di partita, da parte sua è andato via per giocare di più


----------



## Maximo (4 Ottobre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> A me per pura e semplice curiosità sarebbe veramente piaciuto sapere il perchè, a maggior ragione se non ci sono stati screzi tra lui e pioli


Non aveva convinto l’allenatore ed aveva mercato.
Per me può fare una buona carriera, come Paquetà e Silva, il problema di questi giocatori è di non essersi adattati al campionato italiano, o forse di non essere adatti per il nostro calcio.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il padre Hauge sull'addio del figlio al Milan:"Non posso dire le ragioni del trasferimento di Jens, ma guardate Leao, Brahim, Rebic e Saelemaekers, così talentuosi, chi se ne sarebbe dovuto andare? Nessun risentimento. La famiglia del Milan è stata assolutamente fantastica e di supporto, ecco perchè la amiamo ancora. Sempre Milan, i migliori auguri".


Io ad inizio stagione lo avrei tenuto, credevo potesse fare meglio di Leao. Però non si può dire che Pioli non stia valorizzando tutti, per cui mi fido del suo giudizio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Io ad inizio stagione lo avrei tenuto, credevo potesse fare meglio di Leao. Però non si può dire che Pioli non stia valorizzando tutti, per cui mi fido del suo giudizio.


magari stando qui sarebbe migliorato tantissimo anche lui, ma alla luce dei fatti non potendo cedere casti ci sta che se ne sia andato lui.
io avrei costretto casti ad andarsene ma alla fine forse han provato a farlo, essendo ora praticamente fuori rosa.
però è un peccato.....


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il padre Hauge sull'addio del figlio al Milan:"Non posso dire le ragioni del trasferimento di Jens, ma guardate Leao, Brahim, Rebic e Saelemaekers, così talentuosi, chi se ne sarebbe dovuto andare? Nessun risentimento. La famiglia del Milan è stata assolutamente fantastica e di supporto, ecco perchè la amiamo ancora. Sempre Milan, i migliori auguri".


Se non può dirle vuol dire che non sono motivazioni calcistiche , mi pare di capire. 
Altrimenti perché non potrebbe dirlo?

Ripeto sempre fino alla noia : milan-samp 1-1 con gol del pari proprio del piccolo petter .
Da quel giorno in poi e per le ultime 8 gare del torneo Hauge non vedrà più il campo .
È chiaro per come vedo io lo sport che nella settimana dopo Milan- Samp qualcosa è successo.
Ricordo pure che una delle 8 gare fu toro-Milan , partita nella quale entrarono tutti e avrei potuto giocare pure io.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> a me pare chiaro perchè sia andato via : non ha convinto pioli ed era una plusvalenza sicura.



Avevamo TRE esterni sinistri: Leao, Rebic e Hauge. Uno doveva partire, per prendere un centravanti che lo scorso anno ci era mancato. Chiaro che fra i tre sia partito quello "più scarso", ma sopratutto quello che tatticamente dava meno duttilità...ed ultimo e non ultimo, era una plusvalenza.

Spiace per Hauge, a me piace, ma comprendo pienamente la sua partenza...una stagione in panca a questo ragazzo non avrebbe fatto bene.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> A me per pura e semplice curiosità sarebbe veramente piaciuto sapere il perchè, a maggior ragione se non ci sono stati screzi tra lui e pioli


Ma obiettivamente, guarda il Milan di questo inizio stagione, a sinistra (gioca solo li di fatto) avrebbe dovuto panchinare Leao o Rebic?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma obiettivamente, guarda il Milan di questo inizio stagione, a sinistra (gioca solo li di fatto) avrebbe dovuto panchinare Leao o Rebic?


Il fatto è che gioca anche a destra (in Germania già dalla prima partita è stato schierato proprio a destra) , mentre da noi non è mai stato provato.

Si preferiva giocare con uno in meno inserendo Castillejo titolare


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che gioca anche a destra (in Germania già dalla prima partita è stato schierato proprio a destra) , mentre da noi non è mai stato provato.
> 
> Si preferiva giocare con uno in meno inserendo Castillejo titolare



A destra gli togli la sua caratteristica principe, cioè quella di venir dentro al campo. Ed infatti se ne dica, sta giocando scampoli di partita, il ragazzo sta faticando bisogna dirlo con onestà. Poi è giovane, con lui staranno facendo un certo tipo di lavoro, maturerà....si possono dire tante cose, ma oggi a Frankfurt sta faticando, non oso pensare al Milan che gioca a questi livelli di rendimento.

E ripeto, te lo dice uno a cui Hauge piace tanto, questo ragazzo non è pronto per il Milan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> A destra gli togli la sua caratteristica principe, cioè quella di venir dentro al campo. Ed infatti se ne dica, sta giocando scampoli di partita, il ragazzo sta faticando bisogna dirlo con onestà. Poi è giovane, con lui staranno facendo un certo tipo di lavoro, maturerà....si possono dire tante cose, ma oggi a Frankfurt sta faticando, non oso pensare al Milan che gioca a questi livelli di rendimento.
> 
> E ripeto, te lo dice uno a cui Hauge piace tanto, questo ragazzo non è pronto per il Milan.



In 1 anno ha cambiato 3 stati,ora nuova lingua,nuovo calcio,nuova esperienza. 
Servirà tempo,parte pur sempre nuovamente da 0.

Però l'abbiamo visto visto prima con Calabria,poi con i vari Leao,Tonali,Diaz,Saele.
I giovani bisogna saperli aspettare,non tutti sono determinanti a 19-20 anni.
Se li prendiamo perchè abbiamo fiducia nelle loro capacità,vanno aspettati e non condannati al primo errore o alla loro prima partita anonima.
Poi se li prendiamo per fare plusvalenza è un conto,però se ci crediamo...

P.S Calabria lo aspettiamo da 6-7 anni e finalmente è sbocciato nelle ultime 2 stagioni.
Lo stesso Leao,questa per lui è la 3° stagione con la maglia del Milan.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In 1 anno ha cambiato 3 stati,ora nuova lingua,nuovo calcio,nuova esperienza.
> Servirà tempo,parte pur sempre nuovamente da 0.
> 
> Però l'abbiamo visto visto prima con Calabria,poi con i vari Leao,Tonali,Diaz,Saele.
> ...


Si ma ripeto, tre esterni d'attacco a sinistra, uno non avrebbe giocato mai...e doveva partire, per prendere un'altra punta che ci serviva come il pane....la scelte di Hauge era la più logica.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il padre Hauge sull'addio del figlio al Milan:"Non posso dire le ragioni del trasferimento di Jens, ma guardate Leao, Brahim, Rebic e Saelemaekers, così talentuosi, chi se ne sarebbe dovuto andare? Nessun risentimento. La famiglia del Milan è stata assolutamente fantastica e di supporto, ecco perchè la amiamo ancora. Sempre Milan, i migliori auguri".


Io lo avrei tenuto, ma senza offerte per Castillejo..... Ad ogni modo spero che il ragazzo abbia percepito quanto è stato apprezzato dai tifosi, non ha potuto dimostrare moltissimo, ma il suo lo ha fatto egregiamente, non posso proprio dire nulla contro di lui.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Avevamo TRE esterni sinistri: Leao, Rebic e Hauge. Uno doveva partire, per prendere un centravanti che lo scorso anno ci era mancato. Chiaro che fra i tre sia partito quello "più scarso", ma sopratutto quello che tatticamente dava meno duttilità...ed ultimo e non ultimo, era una plusvalenza.
> 
> Spiace per Hauge, a me piace, ma comprendo pienamente la sua partenza...una stagione in panca a questo ragazzo non avrebbe fatto bene.


Questa è una motivazione calcistica. Perché il padre del ragazzo dovrebbe mantenere il riserbo su tale situazione?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Ottobre 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> a me pare chiaro perchè sia andato via : non ha convinto pioli ed era una plusvalenza sicura.


Plusvalenza sicura e probabilmente necessaria.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il padre Hauge sull'addio del figlio al Milan:"Non posso dire le ragioni del trasferimento di Jens, ma guardate Leao, Brahim, Rebic e Saelemaekers, così talentuosi, chi se ne sarebbe dovuto andare? Nessun risentimento. La famiglia del Milan è stata assolutamente fantastica e di supporto, ecco perchè la amiamo ancora. Sempre Milan, i migliori auguri".


.


----------



## Buciadignho (4 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questa è una motivazione calcistica. Perché il padre del ragazzo dovrebbe mantenere il riserbo su tale situazione?


A me é parso di capirla proprio cosi, cioé: "Guarda quanto talento hanno, Jans ha bisogno di giocare per migliorare ed al Milan non lo vedevano e non gli davano lo spazio che chiedevamo", poi non é stato esplicito. Queste sono parole che vengono direttamente dal suo Twitter, e come descrizione ha un bel "SempreMilan Rossonero" ed ad ogni partita ci commenta augurandoci il meglio e discutendo torti arbitrali!! 

Mi pare un Milanista vero, e da prima di Hauge, poi posso sbagliarmi. Comunque se fosse successo qualcosa di grave penso che non sarebbe rimasto cosi affezionato al Milan, al contrario. In ogni caso a persone cosi non posso che augurare il meglio, e anche non dovesse farlo al Milan spero possa affermarsi ai massimi livelli, ma dubito ne abbia le qualità.


----------



## ARKANA (5 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma obiettivamente, guarda il Milan di questo inizio stagione, a sinistra (gioca solo li di fatto) avrebbe dovuto panchinare Leao o Rebic?


No per carità, dico solamente che secondo me ci sono andati un po' troppo a cuor leggero, potevano darlo in prestito in prestito secco come il real ha fatto con diaz,potevano inserire una recompra, potevano fare un miliardo di cose per aver un "paracadute" in caso questo diventasse un fenomeno tutto qui, a me obiettivamente piaceva e l'avrei tenuto, tra champions coppa italia e campionato potevano tenerlo e dargli qualche chance in più imho


----------



## Walker (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il padre Hauge sull'addio del figlio al Milan:"Non posso dire le ragioni del trasferimento di Jens, ma guardate Leao, Brahim, Rebic e Saelemaekers, così talentuosi, chi se ne sarebbe dovuto andare? Nessun risentimento. La famiglia del Milan è stata assolutamente fantastica e di supporto, ecco perchè la amiamo ancora. Sempre Milan, i migliori auguri".


Non capisco perché non si sia potuto dare in prestito secco a qualche squadra di fascia "minore" per farlo giocare con continuità, e poi trascorsa una stagione decidere il da farsi.
Io personalmente non lo avrei venduto, almeno non subito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il padre Hauge sull'addio del figlio al Milan:"Non posso dire le ragioni del trasferimento di Jens, ma guardate Leao, Brahim, Rebic e Saelemaekers, così talentuosi, chi se ne sarebbe dovuto andare? Nessun risentimento. La famiglia del Milan è stata assolutamente fantastica e di supporto, ecco perchè la amiamo ancora. Sempre Milan, i migliori auguri".


ma perchè quando si tratta di milan sembra sempre che ci siano segreti di stato dietro?
ma rilassatevi cacchio.


----------



## bmb (5 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il padre Hauge sull'addio del figlio al Milan:"Non posso dire le ragioni del trasferimento di Jens, ma guardate Leao, Brahim, Rebic e Saelemaekers, così talentuosi, chi se ne sarebbe dovuto andare? Nessun risentimento. La famiglia del Milan è stata assolutamente fantastica e di supporto, ecco perchè la amiamo ancora. Sempre Milan, i migliori auguri".


Beh non mi sembra stia spaccando il mondo.


----------



## uolfetto (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il padre Hauge sull'addio del figlio al Milan:"Non posso dire le ragioni del trasferimento di Jens, ma guardate Leao, Brahim, Rebic e Saelemaekers, così talentuosi, chi se ne sarebbe dovuto andare? Nessun risentimento. La famiglia del Milan è stata assolutamente fantastica e di supporto, ecco perchè la amiamo ancora. Sempre Milan, i migliori auguri".


Ho letto adesso il tweet del padre di Hauge. Secondo me non intendeva assolutamente "non posso dire le ragioni" nel senso che ci fosse qualcosa dietro da non poter rivelare. Ma semplicemente che non sapeva spiegare il perchè (rispondeva alla domanda di un altro tizio sempre da twitter), anche perchè il seguito del tweet poi come giustamente riportato è solo che lusinghiero nei confronti degli altri giocatori e del Milan in generale. Potete andarlo a leggere su twitter per farvi un'idea, magari sbaglio io.


----------



## sunburn (8 Ottobre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Ho letto adesso il tweet del padre di Hauge. Secondo me non intendeva assolutamente "non posso dire le ragioni" nel senso che ci fosse qualcosa dietro da non poter rivelare. Ma semplicemente che non sapeva spiegare il perchè (rispondeva alla domanda di un altro tizio sempre da twitter), anche perchè il seguito del tweet poi come giustamente riportato è solo che lusinghiero nei confronti degli altri giocatori e del Milan in generale. Potete andarlo a leggere su twitter per farvi un'idea, magari sbaglio io.


Ha scritto “I honestly can’t”(explain), quindi hai ragione.


----------



## jumpy65 (8 Ottobre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> No per carità, dico solamente che secondo me ci sono andati un po' troppo a cuor leggero, potevano darlo in prestito in prestito secco come il real ha fatto con diaz,potevano inserire una recompra, potevano fare un miliardo di cose per aver un "paracadute" in caso questo diventasse un fenomeno tutto qui, a me obiettivamente piaceva e l'avrei tenuto, tra champions coppa italia e campionato potevano tenerlo e dargli qualche chance in più imho


A mio parere non lo hanno giudicato un possibile fenomeno e incassare quei soldi è sembrato un affare. Mettere clausole avrebbe voluto dire non incassare quei soldi e se non ci credi preferisci monetizzare. Puoi fare bene come con cutrone o sbagliare come con Aubameyang o così così come con Pessina cristante e lo juventino. A mio parere non è assolutamente pronto e per la sua età è molto indietro. Molto più indietro di Maldini che mi sembra abbia anche più talento oltre a essere due anni più giovane. Spero sinceramente faccia una buona carriera.


----------

